# Car trips and Anxiety



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

So I have had Luna for about 4-5 weeks now and house training is going great (shes trained to got on pee-pads and she hardly ever makes mistakes - we live on 14th floor) however we are having a huge issue with elevators and cars :smhelp: !
She gets really nervous when we set foot outside our apartment and head towards the elevator (i.e. shaking, drooling, becoming reserved and refusing treats) does anyone have some tips about how to get over this? I have tried giving her treats in the elevator but she refuses to eat them!

Also another huge problem is the car; she seems to get car sick alot, drools, shakes alittles and sometimes even poos - the vet said this is probably something she will grow out of but to try ginger travel sickness tablets and/or rescue remedy, Has anyone had success with this - she chucked a fit when i tried to give her some rescue remedy? I have tried just sitting in the car with her - she dosen't seem too bothered until it starts moving. 

She generally rides in the foot space of the front passenger or in her crate - and seems more distressed in my lap :smcry: 


Is this something alot of maltese owners have dealt with- i don't remember any of my other dogs every being carsick or scared to traveling in the car! It's affecting her socialisation because its hard to take her places without her being sick/getting worried - although as soon as shes at the park, vet, friends house its all love and kisses and puppy fun - so shes not scared of the world just cars and elevators it would seem!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie had the same problem with the car when she was younger, but now things are better. 

First I bought her a car seat because I'm a single mon and have to drive, then I would take her almost everyday somewhere; at the beginning it was 5 min ride. 
If she whined I just ignored it and kept talking or singing. I think she stopped whining just not to hear me singing.  

I gave her rescue remedy only when we flew this summer, 4 drops in a little amount of water then syringed in her mouth. It worked but I think you have to give it at least one hour before.

Luna is very young, she will grow out of it as your vet said, just give her time, it took months before Lizzie would ride without crying as if I was torturing her.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo had carsickness as a puppy, but he outgrew it. I just made sure not to feed him right before we took a car ride. Elevators never seemed to bother him. He is still very excitable whenever he rides in a car & insists on being able to see everything. It's no longer the ride that makes him anxious, but sometimes the destination causes him to shake & tremble. I think Luna will outgrow most if not all of the anxiety.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dramamine might be something to try if the rescue remedy doesn't work. An hour before travel. You can also use benadryl. Most dogs do grow out of car sickness. 

For her own safety, keep her in her crate and secured in the car. I have had some dogs that prefer open wire crates over the hard plastic ones. Also, I have one dog who likes to ride facing backwards. Some dogs want to be able to see out, others do better with a light sheet over their crate. You might try a few different things to see if any make her more comfortable. 

Also, know if you are going to go somewhere and feed her a small amount well beforehand so there isn't a tummy full of food to vomit. 


The elevator: I had an 8 week old border collie puppy and we had to take the elevator to go outdoors every time. Imagine, we spent a lot of time in it. Hence, she got over it very quickly. I know this sounds silly, but take her in front of the elevator to play, eat cookies, etc. Not in it. We're just trying to make it less scarey. Every time you do go down, have a system for her. Ours was the dog sits in the back corner. At first, I'd sit her and basically stand in front of her...most people don't want bc pups jumping on them LOL. But we did it the same everytime and I was very matter-of-fact. No coddling. Praise for being quiet, calm, and sitting. Some dogs feel more comfortable standing between your legs. The most important thing is to stay calm, not react to her carrying on, and build a routine. Also, take her up and down a LOT! Even if it is twice a day for no reason. The more she does it, the more times she will see nothing bad happens. Also, since she associates going in the elevator with getting in the car (which is no fun right now), this will help separate the two activities so the elevator is not dread for the car.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for the great Advice! I will try to take her down in the elevator more  I generally hold her in the lift as i don't want her peeing and stand in the back corner, I also talk in a really happy fun voice but don't praise her unless shes calmer.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> So I have had Luna for about 4-5 weeks now and house training is going great (shes trained to got on pee-pads and she hardly ever makes mistakes - we live on 14th floor) however we are having a huge issue with elevators and cars :smhelp: !
> She gets really nervous when we set foot outside our apartment and head towards the elevator (i.e. shaking, drooling, becoming reserved and refusing treats) does anyone have some tips about how to get over this? I have tried giving her treats in the elevator but she refuses to eat them!
> 
> Also another huge problem is the car; she seems to get car sick alot, drools, shakes alittles and sometimes even poos - the vet said this is probably something she will grow out of but to try ginger travel sickness tablets and/or rescue remedy, Has anyone had success with this - she chucked a fit when i tried to give her some rescue remedy? I have tried just sitting in the car with her - she dosen't seem too bothered until it starts moving.
> ...


Everyone's posts are making me feel better about future carsickness with my baby, and hope they are helping you as well.

I was surprised that Midis didn't like the car and got carsick. My last baby loved it and never got sick, but Midis hates it! The first trip I took him on was to my family 3 hours away. We were alone together in the car and he was in his pet taxi. He threw up 5 miles from home and again, and again, and again! I was so taken by surprise that I was not at all prepared. I pulled over and cleaned him up and put him and his blanket in my lap. Not a safe drive, and got thrown up on twice more. The next trip I was more prepared. No pet taxi (I'd been told this can contribute to the problem.) My husband drove, we went in our larger car (not so down-low as my little Celica) and Midis rode on my lap. We drove 4 or 5 hours to Rock City (i don't remember how long). I'd given Midis no food and no water that morning and some dramamine. He was sickly but not puking all the way there. As soon as we got to the hotel parking lot and stopped he started the heaving. I jumped out of the car with him, set him down on the pavement and up it all came! Don't know from when...the night before??? But he sure emptied out on that parking lot! After that he was fine.

I am still hesitant to take him on a trip. We will, however, be going to my familes' to visit on Saturday. Greg will drive and I will hold Midis and give him Dramamine before we leave. Wish us the best. The longest trip he's been on since vacation this summer has been a 3 minute ride to the vet or a 5 minute ride to the bank. Not long enough to make him upchuck.

BinnieBee


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rescue remedy tastes nasty. Do you have a dog purse to carry Luna in? She may feel more protected and comfortable in it.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah she really hates the taste - i added a drop to her water bowl so shes taking it that way - will talk to vet about something that tastes/smells better! No I don't have a doggy purse - my boyfriend doesn't want me to get one for her - I am thinking about it though. I haven't seen that many where I live - and never seen anyone with a dog in their purse (that i can remember) - anyone in Australia know where they are available (I live in Sydney - near UNSW). Yeah Binnie I took her on a 1 hr trip to my Parents beach house and she was sick twice - but she just slept in her crate and didn't make any noise or any other accidents! Guess I just have to wait for her to grow out of it :smpullhair: 

It's funny I thought she would be scared of the park/outside as well but shes sooooo happy and interested in everything outside in the park! I only just started taking her as she finished her vaccinations last weeks and the vet said our area (Eastern Suburbs) is pretty safe as long as I avoid off-leash park areas.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry poor little Luna gets sick in the car - I feel your pain! Dakota is a car freak! She THINKS she loves the car, and will jump right in at any given opportunity - but once we set off, she cries, barks, salivates, then vomits. Not nice.

I tried R R - gave it about half an hour before we set off, and it did seem to help a tiny bit, but we still had the same thing, crying, vomiting etc. I was hoping it was something she was going to grow out of, but she's nearly 16 months now and it was still happening ..... that is until I got her car seat!!! I LOVE THIS THING! I put a drop or two of ginger oil on her blanket, put the blankie & her in her car seat & she LOVES it!! We just got back from the vet - just her annual vaccination -(about a 20 minute round trip) and normally she would be SATURATED in saliva, and would have thrown up, but she was dry as a bone when we got home, and there was no crying, or anything!! Ok, there was a little bit of barking, but that's just because she's a brat.

I couldn't get the car seat here - so I ordered it from the US - yet again, paying crazy postage, but it works, so I'm happy!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

*Ok, there was a little bit of barking, but that's just because she's a brat.

LMao - that's my girl Dakota !!! ...

Hey Jacqui - post that picture of her sleeping like a baby in her car seat at your parents home...
*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> *Ok, there was a little bit of barking, but that's just because she's a brat.
> 
> LMao - that's my girl Dakota !!! ...
> 
> ...


Ok Lina, just for you .....

[attachment=28014:BBQ_30_sept_07_x.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

*Ohhhhhhhh she's so toasty ... or she's getting high sniffing the ginger oil ...

* :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :new_shocked:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there is a great new product on the veterinary market for car sickness...i dispensed a box to a client a month ago and she came back and bought 4 boxes she was so impressed. its called Cerenia. they havent found any real side effects and ive been very impressed with it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Does Cerenia make sleepy like Dramamine ? This is not for Alex he is not car sick. But my sister's dog is. And since they want to go for walks when arriving at destination they don't want the dog to be groggy from the medicine.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

nope not groggy...it seems to be a really good drug....good for dogs who have pancreatitis and parvo too


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I doubt I would be able to get that Drug here in Australia - we seem to be a little 'behind' in that regards :smpullhair: HOWEVER my vet said to try giving her a tiny bit of a homeopathic ginger travel sickness tablet (i.e. 100% ginger root) - from health food store and it seems to have worked combined with a tiny bit of RR in her food. Just got back from puppy preschool at my vet (she loves the vet now :HistericalSmiley: ) and she wasn't sick at all and didn't drool either! She still hated the lift trip down (shivvering) but big improvement in car travel - she even curled up and slept!!!


----------

